# DO YOU FISH DODGE TIDES?



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I do.....but only twice with pickers coming onto bait.leather jackets and silver drummer etc....have not landed a snapper as yet during a dodge...should we stay indoors like the end of the world?.....

The reason I ask is to showcase knowledge bases in different areas around Australia that have them and to publish the answers to questions that some want to ask but don't......knock yourselves out


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm no expert but I thought that dodge tides were down to the geography of the gulfs in SA and not a general feature elsewhere


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I fish whenever I can get out. Most of the times it's not about catching fish for me. I don't eat fish so never need to get a feed which might be a factor in some reasoning why people wouldn't bother fishing a dodgy tide.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

som good info [email protected] sure if its only SA mate?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, dodge tides are where a tide is literally dodged - ie. no tidal movement for about 12 hours or so.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Barrabundy said:


> Would I be right to assume some of us took the term "dodge tides" to refer to either neep tides, or just crappy tides in general....am I right? By the sounds of it there's another tide I never knew about.


Yeah I thought it meant crappy (dodgy) tides...never knew there was a dodge tide, learn something new every day!!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I got 10 king george whiting and a pair of nice snapper on a real slow tide once. Maybe the berley stayed close?


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

I believe Kelvin got a pb snapper or close to it on a dodge last season. I know some blokes...no really I do, who fish dodges at Cape jervis for snapper.


----------



## MiSCrEANT (May 13, 2014)

Wind is the factor I look at the most when fishing. Tides not as much. 
If there was a dodge tide, I would go to West Lakes, as there is not much tidal movement there anyway. Have caught some nice Bream on dodge tides.


----------



## keenfisho (Aug 22, 2012)

with working full time and having 3 kids 6 and under i fish when i can, but when i had my yak i have one spot that fishes best on a dodge for some thumper bream. cant wait to get ankther yak to fish there again as its a bit tight in there in my boat


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Here is a previous thread on this topic viewtopic.php?f=18&t=23488


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Andrew are you a librarian in another life? You seem to have all the good oil at your fingertips.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Geoffw said:


> Andrew are you a librarian in another life? You seem to have all the good oil at your fingertips.


 :lol: 
Not a librarian - just spent too long in this place probably - and I owe it a lot ;-)


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

I know what you mean. A valuable learning resource. Perhaps it should be considered in the national school curriculum


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

solatree said:


> Not a librarian - just spent too long in this place probably - *and I owe it a lot *;-)


May be true but you are being modest, as you and your 2 trusty mates (they have be quiet for awhile) have put so much back into it and indeed were the SA backbone here with your knowledge and trips (reports), the 3 of you shared. I for one have learnt heaps from you, cheers.

My understanding Re the term "Dodge Tide" came about when in the past (older days) the predicted tide for shipping purposes was known for that day and the tide on the following day wasn't going to alter much but they couldn't predict the actual slight movement accurately (when exactly it would at its lowest or highest) so it was referred to as being Dodgy which shortly afterwards simply became know as Dodge.



Geoffw said:


> I know some blokes...no really I do, who fish dodges at Cape jervis for snapper.


True Geoff but the pros fish it in any tide if the snapper are on but if you have seen the size of the sinkers they have to use just to get to the bottom it is clear why everyone else only bottom bounce it on the dodge tides.

Steve


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Steve those sinkers, are they also known as yak anchors?


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Geoffw said:


> Steve those sinkers, are they also known as yak anchors?


 :lol: Just about, so I guess you have seen the pros down there use them. 
You would need to use a game rod, as any other rod wouldn't handle the weight of the sinker and snapper.

Steve


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Love the Neap Tides (1st qtr and last qtr moon) up here on a Neap tide you only get a little run of a metre or less allowing to fish much lighter and the water is much clearer, fishing the estuary.


----------



## oldyakka (Aug 21, 2013)

Might be dumb  but what do you mean by dodge tides.

Cheers

Terry


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Basically no tide for 12hrs or a tidal cycle....shore based or inshore fishos regards this with distain....due to the concept that baitfish arnt being flushed out on the ebb or eating on higher grounds on the flood....


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Fishng the dodge at the moment - hoping for KGWs and snaps - but only squid around.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

When I shore-based fished in West Oz, I noticed in the tide book that the high and low tides were the same height... I thought at first that it was a mis-print, but it occurred too often.

However... I did notice that at the given tide-change time, the current switched directions.

I had just been posted from Darwin to Perth, and up North the tide change was enormous... so much so that it was folly to go walking on the flats at low tide... you could really get trapped as the water came in so fast.

Then in the Perth area, negligible tide change!

Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I've seen good fish caught at all times and tides... perhaps the fish don't know what Dodge Tides are either!

Jimbo


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Don't get out enough last couple of years to be picky about tides. I'd just be happy with a decent day on the water.


----------

